# Cpap - the dx code



## cingram (Jul 20, 2010)

Im a litty rusty here does anyone know the dx code for a CPAP


----------



## shandellw (Jul 20, 2010)

CPAP (continuous positive airway pressure) is a ventilation machine used to treat respiratory distress, such as obstructive sleep apnea.  It is a procedure code listed in ICD 9 volume 3; code 93.90 is CPAP without delivery through endotracheal tube or tracheostomy. I am not sure what the primary diagnosis code is since you did not list it, but a CPAP is a device not a condition, which you know. If  the physician performed a CPAP via endotracheal or tracheostomy use code 96.70-96.72 which every documentation supports. 
Have a great week!!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 4, 2010)

shandellw said:


> CPAP (continuous positive airway pressure) is a ventilation machine used to treat respiratory distress, such as obstructive sleep apnea.  It is a procedure code listed in ICD 9 volume 3; code 93.90 is CPAP without delivery through endotracheal tube or tracheostomy. I am not sure what the primary diagnosis code is since you did not list it, but a CPAP is a device not a condition, which you know. If  the physician performed a CPAP via endotracheal or tracheostomy use code 96.70-96.72 which every documentation supports.
> Have a great week!!



FYI  Volume 3 ICD-9 codes are used by the inpatient facility and are not used for physician coding.  I was not clear from the poster which flavor they wanted so I just wanted to clarify.


----------

